# new avic tank



## metallica (Apr 12, 2006)

ok, so i lied! i have no tank.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 12, 2006)

Eddy   for lying 

but, nice pictures


----------



## metallica (Apr 12, 2006)

she made her self comfortable in a banana plant in my kitchen.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 12, 2006)

tisk tisk  but im liking the last pic alot


----------



## metallica (Apr 12, 2006)

she came out for a drink, and snatched a cricket i placed on the leave.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 12, 2006)

So what is she just living in your kitchen


----------



## metallica (Apr 12, 2006)

no, not just in the kitchen... on a bananaplant in my kitchen.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 12, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> no, not just in the kitchen... on a bananaplant in my kitchen.


LOl well good luck with that hope she doesnt decide to go exploring


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 12, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> no, not just in the kitchen... on a bananaplant in my kitchen.


Hi man, nice avic.

But, let me see if I understood well... she is living free in a banana tree in your kitchen, with no enclosure? :?


----------



## metallica (Apr 12, 2006)

yes. you understand correct.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 12, 2006)

i wish i could convince my parents to let me keep T's free range, then i could more


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 12, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> yes. you understand correct.


WoW, Congrats man!!  :clap:  U gotta new fan!
How long have U beeing keeping her this way?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Apr 12, 2006)

thats awesome, and possibly something I may try once I have my own house


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 12, 2006)

can you take a pic of the overall area shes living at??? NICE PICS!


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 12, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> can you take a pic of the overall area shes living at??? NICE PICS!


I was about to ask for it, also! Heheheh


----------



## BigBryan (Apr 12, 2006)

thats pretty crazy i agree lets see some more pics!


----------



## Nate (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve thought about this myself. I’ve seen people do it with Chameleons and as long as that plant is a source for warmth, food and water they have no reason to leave. The just place a timed basking light over the tree and news paper under it for easy clean up.

I don’t know if the same applies to Ts. The males are known to wander in search of mates so I don’t if it will stay put. Keep us updated. I maybe brave enough to attempt this myself if you’re successful.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 13, 2006)

I know that Avic from somewhere? 
Ok so I'm quite impressed that it is settling down, but what impresses me more is the fact you have not yet killed it after almost 2 weeks now :clap:  .
The one we rehoused while you were here has sorted itself out quite good but I think I will have to repot the plant spider and all when it grows abit more.


----------



## Squirrelcore8 (Apr 13, 2006)

The is beyond interesting to me. My Avic. would be perfect for this idea of zero enclosure. Too bad my dog would lick the poor thing to death. I agree that we need more pictures. I also think we need updates and a time table. Another ? is "How do you feed it?" Crickets are not quite as lazy as your Avic. 
Now that is summer in PA I have enough free range bugs in my house to feed a colony of spiders.
At any rate PLEASE let us know how this is working out.:worship:


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 13, 2006)

That is really cool, I am going to try it when I move out.  This reminds me of that guy who had an H. maculata living free range near his computer desk.  Now that is crazy.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice pics, even if there is no cage.  She doesn't try to wander off?


----------



## metallica (Apr 13, 2006)

Tescos said:
			
		

> I know that Avic from somewhere?
> Ok so I'm quite impressed that it is settling down, but what impresses me more is the fact you have not yet killed it after almost 2 weeks now :clap


yes, this is a new avic record for me! she has been on this plant (actually on this leave) for 2 weeks now.


----------



## metallica (Apr 13, 2006)

here is the plant. you can see the webbing on the top leaves.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 13, 2006)

Omg thats so cool nice little plant , hmm i wonder if i could try something like this with an OBT


----------



## Jan Laros (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice plant ;P


----------



## Ronj (Apr 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: You are braver then I!  :worship: :worship:​


----------



## JohnxII (Apr 19, 2006)

:clap: But how did you manage to pursuade her to start her hide in that plant? :?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL!!update pls hahA


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a great and very cool idea Eddy. Like with Nephilas but with Ts...


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2006)

That's cool lol reminds me of a wolf spider I let live in my room, what are you gonna do if she wander's off though?


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 19, 2006)

update update update :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sick4x4 (Jun 19, 2006)

*a fan*

wow i must say!!!u got the stuff!!!sick pics man, wish i had the nerve.....does it ever leave the plant??? exploring???


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats amazing!!


----------

